# Hello from Canada!



## Pigeonrh (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey all,
Found this site recently and love how active it is. I have been breeding mice most of my life and after a short break the last couple years I am getting back in to it. Im in Nova Scotia, Canada (east coast).
A few fellow breeders and myself are seriously considering starting a Canadian fancy mouse club as the hobby is seriously lacking up here. 
Looking forward to talking with you all.
Ryan


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome! I love the sounds of this club idea.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome! I wish you success with the club, anything to strengthen the fancy!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Paradigmatic (Jan 22, 2013)

Starting a club would hopefully give us all in Canada a little better idea of who's out there! Best of luck to you.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  I do hope a Canadian club gets going. So many of you seem to feel very isolated. (Not too dissimilar to the US I guess.)


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forums! Do you mind if I ask where(ish) in Nova Scotia you're located? I went to X, and there's a chance I will be heading back to NS in September... It would be wonderful to make some more Mousy connections. Also, a Canadian fancy club would be wonderful! With the opportunity to pool resources, we should be able to bring some really wonderful lines up here.


----------



## Pigeonrh (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey,
Im in the Windsor area. So about 45 mins from X. My wife actually went to X for a while years ago.


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Alright, good to know! I know Seafolly is planning a road trip in late April which will hopefully result in some American stock up here... You might want to contact her. (She's wonderful, I got my pet girls from her.  )


----------

